# past gr champion



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a photograph of Royalbond Blue mink?
He was a gr champion born 1987, so there must be a photo somewhere? internet or even a book? I appreciate it was a while ago now!! 

I am just curious to see what he looks like, as recently discovered that his parents Bevlee Sassuki and Adream china doll were the very same parents as my first siamese, she was 2 years younger though ( RoyalBond Blue Silk  )


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Does anyone have a photograph of Royalbond Blue mink?
> He was a gr champion born 1987, so there must be a photo somewhere? internet or even a book? I appreciate it was a while ago now!!
> 
> I am just curious to see what he looks like, as recently discovered that his parents Bevlee Sassuki and Adream china doll were the very same parents as my first siamese, she was 2 years younger though ( RoyalBond Blue Silk  )


Usually I am quite good at tracking things down on the internet but can't find anything I'm afraid. Maybe a book might be better?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

aww thanks for looking Mo 

I am just so curious!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

email the gccf to see if they have anything.. or even the last owners details..


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> email the gccf to see if they have anything.. or even the last owners details..


The breeder has sadly passed on now but I may email the gccf, thanks 

meanwhile I found a photo of one of his grandchildren, gingerbread mann and his great grandchild magical Hocus Pocus on http://www.siamese-cat-breeder.co.uk/siamese-cats-of-distinction.php

I've emailed the website owner! maybe they can help


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No joy with Siamese-breeder website, ever so helpful though looked in old stud books and everything 

Found a photo of his great grandson magical hocus pocus on the roysterer website. Emailed her 

Still waiting to hear from gccf too.. 

Does anyone have contact details for gingerbread breeder? 

I'm determined to get a photo!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

The gccf replied back today and were not very helpful to be honest with you! :mad2: They said as he hadn't won the supreme they have no information or photographs of blue mink.

I thought the gccf held everything? 

I think I'll contact the blue point Siamese club. Perhaps they can help..


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Not giving up yet, I emailed the owner of his great grand son, magical hocus pocus and she told me that she hasnt got any photos but remembers him!!  

She suggested i contact the magical shepherd prefix as she has a past and present site. anyone know where these sites are?

I feel I'm getting closer!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Lady is called Audrey Shephed and her prefix is Magical. This is her website Devon Rex Cats and Kittens from Magical Devon Rex with contact details. She breeds Devon rex now.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Biawiska! 

From the databases it looks like the only two blue points this dam and sire produced was my Mai Ling and this champion brother!! oh this makes him even more interesting!

Ill contact Audrey shepherd

Thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hope she can help


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks 

I sent her an email after looking at her gorgeous devon rex's ooooooh :001_wub:


Wonder why she doesn't breed Siamese anymore..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She bred siamese for many years so she wanted a change I guess.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Audrey shepherd got back to me very quickly and although she can't help me has asked someone else.

She wasn't aware he was champion never mind Gr Ch could the databases be wrong?

Royalbond Blue Mink


----------

